# Lily just gave us our first kid!



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

It's a boy!! He is sweet as can be and we love him already. Even though I wanted girls I'm just pleased there is a healthy result from her pregnancy and kidding. He's so big he lies down to eat. And it's not like Lily is really low to the ground. She isn't super high though this being her third freshening. I just knew she had two but it's just cause he's enormous. He is 50% Nigerian dwarf and 50% Lily (supposedly half Saanen but after learning some things I have trouble trusting her breeders). Here are some pictures of him.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:clap: congratulations! he's adorable!!!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW,, what a cutie Pie and BIG... Love his sweet face and BIG CONGRATS on him & on Lily being a good mother goat . :dance: :stars: :stars: What is the cutie's name?? Hugs & Congrats again on the new baby boy. :hug:


----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

congratulations. healthy births are always welcomed!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Haven't got a name yet. I thought it would be cute to name them starting in order of the alphabet and each litter get the same letter though. And since we have Lily and Rose girls after flowers. Boys after another plant or plant related item. For example Acorn for our buckling but if he had a sister, her name might be Amaryllis. My daughter likes Nosie and my husband announced to facebook last night that his name was Frank.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Awww...  How cute is he! Congrats to you and Lily on a healthy delivery!
Do you have a name for him yet?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

[quote="my husband announced to facebook last night that his name was Frank.[/quote]

:slapfloor:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations, new babies are so much fun. He is very cute, he must be like a mini-saanen.......


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

:shades: sometimes our best laid plans can be done in by "" It's a GUY thing,, don't you know"" :ROFL: Yep,, been there done that with my trying to do a theme with kid goats & hubby comes up with a name,, and it sticks... :doh: But at lest your hubby is taking a good interest in the goats to go on facebook & name him Frank..


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL! I agree! Name him Frank! It's cute!! LOL! :stars: Still can't believe there was only 1 in there though she look WAY bigger! :ROFL: 

Glad everything went so smooth though!


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! He's adorable. :stars: Mom did a good job :clap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! What a cutie! I agree, name him Frank it's cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable ...congrats....... :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awwww he's so cute! What a sweet little face!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

SO CUTE! Look at that big smile on his face! He looks very happy and healthy... Congratulations, and well done, Momma!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWWW!!!!! I love the name Frank!!!  :laugh:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:stars: Congrats. He's a cutie.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Little Acorn Nosie Frank is adorable! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars: 
He is very cute!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Thank you all. He is so precious. Our whole family is just so taken with him. He seems to be doing well still so we are thankful. Have a great day.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's so precious!!! OMG....Frank? LOL!!!! Cute! I have to say though I think Acorn fits him!


----------

